# Glock Scope



## teethdoc (Dec 7, 2015)

Thinking about putting a red dot or holo scope on my G20.  Anybody got a scope on theirs?  How di you mount it?  How does it hold up to the recoil of the 10mm?


----------



## 660griz (Dec 8, 2015)

Numerous options but, if/when I do it, the iron sights will still be usable. See combat cut slide melt option in link below.

http://blog.lonewolfdist.com/blog/T...consider-when-putting-a-red-dot-on-your-Glock


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 8, 2015)

This is a Mako mount. Help up ok. Not easy to carry as it doesn't fit in any holsters. This is a 23, I do like that the optic doesn't recoil with the slide. And can still see irons under it.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 9, 2015)

One day I will either buy a G20 and have it done by Lone Wolf or buy a machined upper from onesourcetactical.

But for right now I am just experimenting and using the dovetail mount from Springer Precision on my G29. 

I handload warm ammo and the mount has held zero through about 150 rounds so far. I locktited everything and this was an inexpensive way to see if I like it.
I have it sighted in at 45 yards as this is as far as I can hold the little gun steady.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 9, 2015)

One day I will either buy a G20 and have it done by Lone Wolf or buy a machined upper from onesourcetactical.

But for right now I am just experimenting and using the dovetail mount from Springer Precision on my G29. 

I handload warm ammo and the mount has held zero through about 150 rounds so far. I locktited everything and this was an inexpensive way to see if I like it.
I have it sighted in at 45 yards as this is as far as I can hold the little gun steady.


----------

